

Ask HN: Best way to learn Python? - kipepeo

What websites/tools you would recommend to learn Python for someone who already has programming knowledge?
======
disgruntledphd2
The python tutorial is a good place to start.
<http://docs.python.org/tutorial/> Dive Into Python is also pretty good:
<http://www.diveintopython.net/>

------
djacobs
I'm a big fan of The Quick Python Book[0] and Dive into Python [1]. The former
is especially good if you're coming from a similar dynamic language.

[0]: <http://www.manning.com/ceder/>

[1]: <http://www.diveintopython.net/>

------
adrianscott
This is one tool you can use in your toolkit for learning:
<http://www.coderbuddy.com/> \-- free, social web IDE with testing environment
and integrated publishing to free app hosting on Google App Engine (up to
their quotas)

would welcome any feedback on it...

------
clyfe
I like "A Byte of Python"

<http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/read/>

------
maheshs
<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/>

~~~
djacobs
I've found this to be a little simple for anyone who's programmed before.
Maybe it's gotten better since I last checked it out.

~~~
TobbenTM
It is quite simple for beginners, but I have the feeling that when you are
about half way in, you don't really learn so much from the book. It often
tells you to go find out yourself. I have no problem finding out things on my
own, but there is a reason I bought this book. My 2 cents.

